# Yikes! Mercury Droplets!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Open up an Accutron 214 Astronaut today and there were 4 or 5 silver coloured balls inside and on the dial.

Didn't think much about them until I tried to brush them away and then realized they were liquid droplets....presumably of mercury from old mercury batteries.

:assassin: :death:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Crikey, it didn't have Radium lume as well did it?!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Oo, you're going to need some of that yellow powder they use at school when someone drops a thermometer.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

only the fumes are carcinogenic I think. People used to drink mercury for medical treatment. Hmm where does one dispose of mercury...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had a glass bottle with about 500mls of the stuff when I was younger...

I havent a clue where it went :lookaround:

Its not that bad in tiny amounts, apparently babies used to bite and swallow it from the old glass thermometers all the time... :dummyspit:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

we all put our fingers in it in school... lol.

pics Paul!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Might be time to get yourself a hat Paul...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

stuff is cool, rolls around, sticks to it self making larger cool ball, when done playing down the drain she goes back to mother earth


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm half expecting a pool of that stuff when I crack open the f300 that's incoming.

It hasn't been opened since ~1980... :smoke:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Well back in the day British Naval doctors prescribed mercury for syphilus.

Who here want to try the cure?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave, to be taken internally? orally? or for bathing the 'member' in? Im not sure I really want know tho...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I had a glass bottle with about 500mls of the stuff when I was younger...
> 
> I havent a clue where it went :lookaround:
> 
> Its not that bad in tiny amounts, apparently babies used to bite and swallow it from the old glass thermometers all the time... :dummyspit:


It is bad in tiny amounts



> apparently babies used to bite and swallow it from the old glass thermometers all the time


That's scary.

It is a very serious poison and the body can have trouble getting rid of it as it can lodge


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I had a glass bottle with about 500mls of the stuff when I was younger...
> 
> I havent a clue where it went :lookaround:


You probably drank it...which is why you look like this:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not even as good as that :bag:


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Griff said:


> It is a very serious poison and the body can have trouble getting rid of it as it can lodge


Not too bad if you're female, breast feeding is one of the only ways to get rid.....

G


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

yddraig said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > It is a very serious poison and the body can have trouble getting rid of it as it can lodge
> ...


get rid of it... Into your child?! :death:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

JonW said:


> we all put our fingers in it in school... lol.
> 
> pics Paul!


Me too, we flicked it at each other and blew it down glass tubing like a pea shooter. :shocking:


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

luddite said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > we all put our fingers in it in school... lol.pics Paul!
> ...


and you all ended up WIS!!!...???


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

stolid said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


'nuff said really	.:bangin:


----------

